# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كلمــات يابانية .. تفسر شخصيتك ^_^

## بيسان

اختاااااار كلمة من الكلمااات الاربع وشوف شنو شخصيتك


الكلمة الاولى : NAMI 

الكلمة الثانيه : ASSA 
الكلمة الثالثه : SOUKI 
الكلمة الرابعه :HANA,A



.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الاولى .. 

انت انسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل اسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
شرس فجأه و هادئ فجأه .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مب لشكل كبير 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. nami معناها الأمواج 



.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الثانيه ..

انسان ابيض .. مب بلون البشره .. لا بطبيعتك .. طيب وحساس .. 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شئ مب صحيح 
في اي مكان .. انسان يحب يتم على طبيعته .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح 



.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الثالثه ..

انسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من الي حواليك 
يفقد الامل بأي شئ .. انسان شجاع ولك حياة سعيده ..
تحب الصراحه وتعطي الغلطان اكثر من فرصه حتى لو صار الامر مب معقول .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. souki معناها الامل العظيم او الكبير 
(( كلهم نفس الشئ بس لانه بعض الكتب تكتب العظيم وغيرها الكبير ))



.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الرابعه ..

انسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يصيح ( يبكي ) لأي شئ .. 
مب دلع لكن لانه شفاف اي شئ يأثر فيه .. سوا عائلي او خارجها .. 
مايروم يتحكم بعواطف وافكاره . قله مايفكر بنفسه او بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشئ سخيف مع انه الكل يحبه وينصحه .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. hana,a معناها الزهره 


م
ن
ق
و
ل

----------


## بحر الشوق

. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الثانيه ..

انسان ابيض .. مب بلون البشره .. لا بطبيعتك .. طيب وحساس .. 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شئ مب صحيح 
في اي مكان .. انسان يحب يتم على طبيعته .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح 


*يعني كدا* 
*بس انا اخترت*
*كي اتمنى هذا*
*والف شكر لك* 
*اخيه بيسان على النقل*
*والابداع في الاختيار..*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## أم قمبر

مشكوره إختي بيسان على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## بيسان

بحر الشوق

تصدق نفس اختيااااااري

عــ العموم مشكوووووور على المرور

ام قمبر 

هلا خيتو ثنكس حبيبتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الرابعه ..

انسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يصيح ( يبكي ) لأي شئ .. 
مب دلع لكن لانه شفاف اي شئ يأثر فيه .. سوا عائلي او خارجها .. 
مايروم يتحكم بعواطف وافكاره . قله مايفكر بنفسه او بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشئ سخيف مع انه الكل يحبه وينصحه .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. hana,a معناها الزهره 

تسلمين اختي ع النقل الرائع
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## بيسان

تسلمي خيتوو ضحووكه على مرورش الكريم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الرائع
وسلمتي  وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

*مشكوره اختي*

----------


## بيسان

مشكوورين على المرور

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكورة اختي
وفقكم الله

----------


## My tears

> .. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الاولى .. 
> 
> انت انسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل اسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
> شرس فجأه و هادئ فجأه .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مب لشكل كبير 
> هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. nami معناها الأمواج



 :rolleyes:   :rolleyes:  
 
*مشكووره بيساان ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووورين على المرور

----------


## الأمل كله

التفسير الي اختار الكلمة الرابعة 
انسان شفاف لابعد الحدود 000000000
مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## شجون آل البيت

.. النفسير لشخص الي اختار الكلمة الرابعه ..

انسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يصيح ( يبكي ) لأي شئ .. 
مب دلع لكن لانه شفاف اي شئ يأثر فيه .. سوا عائلي او خارجها .. 
مايروم يتحكم بعواطف وافكاره . قله مايفكر بنفسه او بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشئ سخيف مع انه الكل يحبه وينصحه .. 
هالتفسير ماشئ لمعنى الاسم .. hana,a معناها الزهره 

مشكووورة بيسان على الموضوع الرائع 

تسلم يدك خيه 

ولا ننحرم من مشاركاتك المميزة 

والسلام 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------


## نور علي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته .. 

*الف شكر لك* 

*بيسان*

*على الطرح الرائع*

*الله يعطيك الف عافية*



*اختك ,,, نور علي*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووورين على مروركم الحلو

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*
السلااام 

شخباركم ؟؟ 


شوفوا الكلمات 

اختاروا منها الكلمة اللي دخلت مزاجكم 
او نطقها لذيذ بالنسبة لكم 


وراح تشوفووون شخصيتكم بعدين 


الكلمة الأولى : NAMI 
الكلمة الثانية : ASSA 
الكلمة الثالثة : SOUKI 
الكلمة الرابعة : HANA,A 
لازم تختــارون أول .. بعدين تنـزلون 









يلا تعالوا شوفوا شخصياتكم 

الكلمة الأولى 
أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج 


الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح 


الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر 


الكلمة الرابعة 
إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة 


منقول*

----------


## سيناريو

*الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر* 


*واااااااااو معناه حلو كثير عجبني مررررره* 
*يسلمو ونة حزن*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## حكاية حب

أني عجبتني الكلمه الثالثه 
وطلع معااي كذا
*الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر*

----------


## تأبط بودره

*قويه دي الصراحه ..*
*لأ ما أصدق!!*
*يمكن .. ما يندرى؟!؟*

*بس أنا إخترت HANA,A على أسم شغالتنا .. ويش ذنبي؟؟*


*يسلمو ع الموضوع العجيب*
*لا عدمناكم*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*الكلمة الأولى 
أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج* 

*يعطيك الف عافية خيتو على الطرح الرائع*

----------


## وردة البستان

*الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح * 
*            وانا عجبتني هذي الكلمه*
*يمكن لانها تحمل اول حرفين من اسمي*
*                 مشكوره على هالطرح الحلو*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر* 

...
شكراً عالموضوع الجميل جداً
يسلموا

----------


## دموع طفلة

> *الكلمة الرابعة 
> إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
> مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
> يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
> لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
> هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة*




يسلمووووووو ع الطرح الروووعه
تحيااااااتي
دموع طفلة

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*يسلموو  اعزائي وعزيزاتي على مروركم الروعه*


*اسعدني مروركم*


*مع التحيه*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*الكلمة الرابعة 
إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة*

يسلمو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح*

*ونة حزن*
*الف شكر لكِ عزيزتي وموفقة لكل خير..*

----------


## المستحييل

يسلمووعالموضوع..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح* 

*شكراً على الموضوع الرائع*
*ننتظر جديدك* 

*تحياتي* 
*دموع الوحدة*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الكلمة الأولى 
أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج*
*نقل رائع وموفق ..*
*خيتي .. ونة حزن ..*
*أبعد الله عن قلبك الاحزان ..*
*تسلمين عاالموضوع الحلو ..*
*تقبلي مروري ..*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الكلمة الثالثة : SOUKI* 
*الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر*

*يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل  

*

----------


## همسة ألم

الكلمة الرابعة 
يسلمووووو ع الطرح الروعة

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## خاتونة

الكلمه الثالثه
انسان طموح بشكل كبير .وممكن تكونآخر واحد من اللي حواليك يفقد الامل بأي شي.شجاع ولك حياة سعيده تحب الصراحه وتعطي الغلطان اكثر من فرصه حتى لو صار الامر معقول هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسمsoukiمعناها الامل العظيم الكبير. :bigsmile: 


يسلموو ووعالموضوع

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكراعلى المرور

----------


## نور الهدى

الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح

----------


## واحة العالم

الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر

----------


## إشراق

الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح 
اخترته لأنه جذبني احسه مميز aa ,ss 
شكراً على الموضوع
تحياتي..
إشراق..

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*انا الصراحه اخترت الاولى وبعدين لفتت نظري الرابعه* 

*والثنتين عجبوني ولما قريتهم* 

*الثنتين فيهم اشياء مني حييييل*


الكلمة الأولى 
أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن 
شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج 

لا تقولي لي وحده لا ما ابي ابي الثنتين
الكلمة الرابعة 
إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر* 


*يسلموووووووووووووو*

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

الكلمة الثانية 
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس 
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح 
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح

مشكووووورة عمري ع الموضوع المميز..
يعطيك ربي العافية..
دمتي بألف خير..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الكلمة الثالثة 
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك 
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة 
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول 
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر

----------


## كميل الفضلي

> اقتباس *الكلمة الرابعة 
> إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
> مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
> يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
> لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
> هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة*



طرح موفق شكرا لكي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

السلام عليكم والرحمه

الله صلي على محمد و آل محمد

شوفوا هذا الاختبار البسيط للشخصيه شفته في احد المنتديات و حبيت احطه لكم

من هذه الكلمات

اختاروا منها الكلمة اللي على مزاجكم

او نطقها سهل بالنسبة لكم

وشوفوا شخصيتكـم بعدين



الكلمة الأولى : NAMI

الكلمة الثانية : ASSA

الكلمة الثالثة : SOUKI

الكلمة الرابعة : HANA,A



لازم تختــارون أول .. بعدين تنـزلون 



.

.



.

.


.

.

.



يلا تعالوا شوفوا شخصياتكم



الكلمة الأولى

أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن

شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج





الكلمة الثانية

إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس

تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح

في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح





الكلمة الثالثة

إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك

يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة

تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر





الكلمة الرابعة

إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء

مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء

يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره

لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه

هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة

تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلموووووووووووووو خيه
على الاختبار الغريب نوعا ما 
انا اخترت اخر كلمه
لانها تشبه حرووف اسمي بالانجليزي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وصار سبحان الله يشبه شخصيتي بعد
عطاك ربي الف عافيه خيه
وتقبلي مروري
تحياتي
حنين الأمل

----------


## في الانتظار

> الكلمة الرابعة 
> إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء 
> مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء 
> يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره 
> لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه 
> هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة



 
يااااي حنووووووووون مو معقول نفس الاختيار 

تحياتي

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

_الكلمة الأولى_ 


_يسلموووووو_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اخترت الكلمة الأخيرة*
*موضوع جميل* 
*وطرح رائع*
*يعطيك العافية أختي العزيزة مريم المقدسه..*
*دمتي بعين الله ورعايته..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

*اخترت الكلمه الثالثه وبصراحه الكلام فيني اذا موكله علشان لاتقولي عني كذابه مريووومه نص ونص ..*

*الكلمة الثالثة* 
*إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك* 
*يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة* 
*تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول* 
*هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر*

*تسلمي عزيزتي ع التحليل الحلووو*
*يعطيج العافيه ربي*
*تحياتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يسلموووووووووووووو خيه
> على الاختبار الغريب نوعا ما 
> انا اخترت اخر كلمه
> لانها تشبه حرووف اسمي بالانجليزي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> وصار سبحان الله يشبه شخصيتي بعد
> عطاك ربي الف عافيه خيه
> وتقبلي مروري
> تحياتي
> حنين الأمل



مشكورة خيتو حنين وما انحرم منش فى صفحتى

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> يااااي حنووووووووون مو معقول نفس الاختيار 
> 
> تحياتي



مشكورة حبيبتى على ردش الحلو

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> _الكلمة الأولى_ 
> 
> 
> _يسلموووووو_



احساس وحكاية مشكورة خيتو على المشاركة

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> *اخترت الكلمة الأخيرة*
> 
> *موضوع جميل* 
> *وطرح رائع*
> *يعطيك العافية أختي العزيزة مريم المقدسه..*
> 
> *دمتي بعين الله ورعايته..*



اخت دمعة مشكورة على مرورك الدائم فى صفتحتى وما انحرم من وجودك

----------


## مريم المقدسة

> **
> 
> 
> *اخترت الكلمه الثالثه وبصراحه الكلام فيني اذا موكله علشان لاتقولي عني كذابه مريووومه نص ونص ..* 
> *الكلمة الثالثة*
> 
> *إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك*
> 
> *يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة*
> ...



تسلمين حبيبى شدى على دوقش الحلو وما انحرم منش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يسلموا* 

*اني اخترت الأولى*

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــــــــــــــلمووووووووووو على الطرح الرووووعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ...*

*تح ــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتووو ..*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الكلمه الثالثه 

شكراً

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اما الكلمه الاخيرة فله فله وبقوة
يسلموا ع الاختبار

----------


## ايات الروح

اخترت الكلمة الاولى 
مشكورة على الموضوع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شوق المحبة

(( الكلمة الثانية = ASSA ))

-----

تــ ش ــكررري (( مريووومة )) ،، عالنقل المميز ..


يــ ع ــطيكِ ربي ألف ع ــافية ..

----------


## Hussain.T

*الكلمة الثالثة*

*إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك*

*يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة*

*تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول*

*هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر* 
*تسلمي خية ع الطرح الحلو*
*يعطيج ربي العافيه* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

اللة يعطيكم كلكم الف عافية

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الكلمة الثانية
يسلمووووو على الموضوع
يعطيك العافية

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

شكرا على المرور

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

الكلمه الثالثه :souki

هذي اللي اخترتها
تسلمين جداً رائع

تحياتي

----------


## 3asoola

> *الكلمة الأولى* 
> *أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن* 
> *شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير* 
> *هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج*



كل المكتوب ينطبق علي.. ولكن مزاجية لدرجة كبيرة




يسلمو عالموضوع

ننتظر المزيد


3asoola

----------


## ورده محمديه

السلام عليكم 



اختار كلمة وشوف شخصيتكـ بعدين 


الكلمة الأولى : NAMIا

لكلمة الثانية : ASSA

الكلمة الثالثة : SOUKI

الكلمة الرابعة : HANA,A







.



.




.


.





.





.




.






الكلمة الأولى
أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن
شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مو بشكل كبير
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم nami معناها الأمواج

الكلمة الثانية
إنسان أبيض .. مو بلون البشرة .. أبيض القلب بطبيعتك طيب وحساس
تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شيء مو صحيح
في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب يتم على طبيعته
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح

الكلمة الثالثة
إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من اللي حواليك
يفقد الأمل بأي شيء .. شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة
تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصة حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم souki معناها الأمل العظيم الكبيـر

الكلمة الرابعة
إنسان شفااااااااااااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن يبكي لأي شيء
مو دلوع لكن .. لأنه شفاف أي شيء يأثر فيه .. سواء أمر يخص العائلة أو الغرباء
يتحكم بعواطفه وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره يصب تفكيره
لشيء سخيف مع أن الكل يحبه وينصحه
هذا التفسير لمعنى الاسم hana,a معناها الزهرة

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اخترت الرابعه
بس مو كل ذه فيني
مبالغ  فيه خخخخ
يسلمووو
تحياتي
حنين الامل

----------


## روائع القصص

واو عجبتني 

الكلمة الرابعة هي اختياري

----------


## في الانتظار

انا اخترت 
4 
توني اتأكد ان فيني 

تحياتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكورين على الطله الحلوه
لا عدمتكم 
دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته

----------


## صدفة البحر

الكلمة الاولى >> الاموااااج 
يسلمووووووووووا يالغلا مع انهم كلهم حليوين بس اول وحدة اقرب لشخصيتي 
يعطيك ربي العافية

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## ياجرح

اخترت الكلمة الرابعة

Hana'a

شحلاتها والله

يعني الزهرة

----------


## نجمه سهيل

عجبني الموضوع

طلعت امواج

هههههه

----------


## صمت الجروح

يسلمو عالموضوع الحلو


انا اخترت الكلمة الاولى 




بانتظار الجديد



صمت

----------


## مريم المقدسة

يا جرح-نجمة سهيل-صمت الجروح
مشكورين على المرور

----------


## وردة خجل

*انا اخترت الكلمة الثانية*
*عجبني التحليل*






*ثانكس عللموضوع النايس*
*عافاكِ الله*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

الكلمه الثانيه 

تسلمين اختي 

نتريا يديدج بفارق الصبر

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أنا إخترت الكلمة الرابعة*
*يسلمو إختي* 
*مريم المقدسة*
*على الموضوع الشيق والراائع*
*يعطيك العافية وموفقة لكل خير* 

*تحياتي* 
*نسيم*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تسلمو جميعنا على المرور

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*اخـتـبــار مسلـّـي وممتع* 

*بالنسبه ليا* 

*الـكـلـمـه الأولـى*

*مشكوره أختي مريم المقدسة على الموضوع الحليو*

*تقبلوا مروري*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

شكرى لك انين على توجدك فى صفحتى

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اذا كنت تبغى تعرف شخصيتك بس على الطريق اليابانيه فانت وصلت للمكان المناسب

كلمات يابانية..تكشف شخصياتكم

يعني على حسب الكلمه الي راح تختارها تكون شخصيتك ,,


الكلمة الأولى:
NAMI


الكلمة الثانية:
ASSA


الكلمة الثالثة:
SOUKI


الكلمة الرابعة:
HANA,A

.

.

.

.

.

اخترتـــووا؟؟



.

.

.

.

.

.. التفسير للشخص إلي اختار الكلمة الأولى ..

أنت إنسان غامض نوعا ما .. وتخاف تبوح بكل أسرارك لأي شخص ممكن

شرس فجأة و هادئ فجأة .. ممكن تكون مزاجي لكن مب لشكل كبير

هالتفسير لمعنى الاسم .. nami معناها الأمواج.

،،،

.. التفسير للشخص إلي اختار الكلمة الثانية ..

إنسان ابيض.. لا بطبيعتك.. وحساس..

تحب النظام بشكل كبير .. وممكن تعصب لو شفت شئ مو صحيح

في أي مكان .. إنسان يحب أن يبقى على طبيعته..

هالتفسير لمعنى الاسم assa معناها الصباح.

،،،

.. التفسير للشخص الي اختار الكلمة الثالثه ..

إنسان طموح بشكل كبير .. وممكن تكون آخر واحد من إلي حواليك

يفقد الأمل بأي شئ .. إنسان شجاع ولك حياة سعيدة ..

تحب الصراحة وتعطي الغلطان أكثر من فرصه حتى لو صار الأمر مو معقول ..

معنى الاسم .. souki معناها الأمل العظيم أو الكبير

((كلهم نفس الشئ بس لأنه بعض الكتب تكتب العظيم وغيرها الكبير )).

،،،

.. التفسير للشخص إلي اختار الكلمة الرابعة ..

إنسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن ( يبكي ) لأي شئ ..

مو دلع لكن لأنه شفاف أي شئ يأثر فيه .. سواء عائلي أو خارجي ..

ما بقدر يتحكم بعواطف وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره 

يصب تفكيره لشئ سخيف مع انه 

الكل يحبه وينصحه ..*

----------


## احساس شاعرهـ

*إنسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن ( يبكي ) لأي شئ ..* 
*مو دلع لكن لأنه شفاف أي شئ يأثر فيه .. سواء عائلي أو خارجي ..* 
*ما بقدر يتحكم بعواطف وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره*  
*يصب تفكيره لشئ سخيف مع انه*  
*الكل يحبه وينصحه ..*

* تسلمي  على الطـرح الرائع* 
*احس الشخصية تناسبني*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الكلمه الثانيه
يسلموقلبوه
لاعدمنا جديدك
يااااااااااااااارب
دمتي بود

----------


## ورده محمديه

احساس شاعرهـ 

دمعه طفله يتيمه 




مشكورين ولا حرمتكم

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

الكلمه الثالثه

يسلمو على الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

*الكلمة الثالثه*
*وفعلاً الكلام ينطبق عليي*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتي*
*دمتــــــــــــي موفقة ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

صرخه الاهات 
همس الصمت 
علــــــــــــــــــــــى الطله الحلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــوه ولا عدمتكم

----------


## روائع القصص

يسلمو ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

الله يسلمك خيوه روائع القصص 
و


على المرور العطر 
و



 
دمتي متواصله معي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## hope

> *.. التفسير للشخص إلي اختار الكلمة الرابعة ..* 
> *إنسان شفاااف لأبعد الحدود .. ممكن ( يبكي ) لأي شئ ..* 
> *مو دلع لكن لأنه شفاف أي شئ يأثر فيه .. سواء عائلي أو خارجي ..* 
> *ما بقدر يتحكم بعواطف وأفكاره . قلة ما يفكر بنفسه أو بغيره*  
> *يصب تفكيره لشئ سخيف مع انه*  
> *الكل يحبه وينصحه ..*



يسلمووعلى الطرح خيتوو

يعطيكِ الف عافيه 

ماننحرم منك  يارب


مودتي

----------


## looovely

يسلموووووو خيه وردة على الموضوع الرائع
 الكلمة الثالثة..

----------

